# The Official 2008 NBA Draft Thread - Picks 1-14



## croco

*Thursday, June 26 | 7:30 pm ET - 12:00 am ET | ESPN*​

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Russell Westbrook*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Kevin Love* 
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon*
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *Joe Alexander*
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *DJ Augustin*
10. New Jersey Nets - *Brook Lopez*
11. Indiana Pacers - *Jerryd Bayless*
12. Sacramento Kings - *Jason Thompson*
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Brandon Rush*
14. Golden State Warriors - *Anthony Randolph*


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official 2008 NBA Draft Thread - (Picks 1-14)*

It worked well with the split threads last year, so let's use those three threads for live discussion on draft night again.


----------



## croco

Still almost two hours to go, I can't wait.


----------



## BG7

Bulls have made up their mind...and aren't letting it out quite yet.


----------



## Dissonance

croco said:


> Still almost two hours to go, I can't wait.


I can. Especially if the Suns plan to take who it's being rumored that they will.


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> I can. Especially if the Suns plan to take who it's being rumored that they will.


Maybe they expect that Rush will be gone at #15 ? Could be the case, but doesn't have to. I also think there are many better players on the board than Robin Lopez.


----------



## Dissonance

croco said:


> Maybe they expect that Rush will be gone at #15 ? Could be the case, but doesn't have to. I also think there are many better players on the board than Robin Lopez.


Sounds as if they prefer him over Rush now. Shoot. me.


----------



## bluecro

I am so disgusted with the Nets right now I am not sure if I could bring myself to watch the draft which I was so excited for the past couple of months.


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> Sounds as if they prefer him over Rush now. Shoot. me.


Ouch.


----------



## X Dah Creator

13 minutes!


----------



## croco

X Dah Creator said:


> 13 minutes!


Actually it's 43 until the real action starts.


----------



## croco

Mayo wears glasses ? Has there ever been someone who sported glasses on draft night ?


----------



## Diophantos

You know something important's about to happen when "Remember the Name" gets busted out...


----------



## BG7

I have Rose at #1 right now, but will wait until closer to the start of the draft in case that changes.


----------



## BG7

Diophantos said:


> You know something important's about to happen when "Remember the Name" gets busted out...


You mean a game of NBA Live 05?


----------



## X Dah Creator

Mayo looks like a balla with those glases. It's a good look no ****


----------



## Vuchato

I thought it started at 8?


----------



## croco

I don't like JVG in that role.


----------



## Marcus13

Vuchato said:


> I thought it started at 8?


Nah kid, 7:30


----------



## bluecro

Ughh I am tired of the talk I jsut want the draft to start.


----------



## Vuchato

Marcus13 said:


> Nah kid, 7:30


I see. nbadraft.net fails again.


----------



## croco

I thought they removed Stephen A. ? Oh wait, it's Dick Crytale.


----------



## Dee-Zy

anybody can pm me where I can stream the draft on a Mac from Canada?

My cable got unplugged


----------



## X Dah Creator

Check out the ice on Rose. Ballin'.


----------



## Wade County

Its finally here guys, its gonna be a damn interesting draft!

All the best to your teams :cheers:


----------



## Steez

Mayo, Beasley and Rose are all going to be great. My prediction is that Beasley will be a headcase, Rose will do great and Mayo will win ROY.


----------



## Vuchato

BG44 said:


> Its finally here guys, its gonna be a damn interesting draft!
> 
> All the best to your teams :cheers:


Yi+10 for Beasley!


----------



## Steez

Gallinari is for real!
BOOK IT!


----------



## The Future7

Walsh say Knicks will get their PG. I'm thinking Augustin. If not then, I hope its Bayless.


----------



## BG7

KC Johnson says the Bulls want Michael Beasley, but they are having trouble prying the #2 pick out of old man Riley's grasping hands.


----------



## Steez

BG7 Lavigne said:


> KC Johnson says the Bulls want Michael Beasley, but they are having trouble prying the #2 pick out of old man Riley's grasping hands.


He wants way too much for it I think. From RealGM:



> It is rumored that Pat Riley wanted Rudy Gay, Michael Conley Jr and pick 5 in exchange for pick 2, but that is unlikely to happen. Chances are that the Heat remain at 2 and will take Beasley.


----------



## croco

BG7 Lavigne said:


> KC Johnson says the Bulls want Michael Beasley, but they are having trouble prying the #2 pick out of old man Riley's grasping hands.


Give it up already.


----------



## Wade County

Not gonna happen. Your not gonna have picks 1 and 2 without giving us something good in return...


----------



## BG7

I'd trade, personally, every asset we have tradeable except #1 tonight for Beasley.

Told yall Riley was just using jedi mind tricks to get Beasley. Anyone really think he was going to pass on Beasley after trying so hard to get him (or Rose) all season long?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

David Stern is not a very popular guy.


----------



## Steez

'Wonderful fans' ... then he laughs because they have been booing him hahahah


----------



## X Dah Creator

Steez said:


> He wants way too much for it I think. From RealGM:


Yeah, I just read that lol. That'd be crazy rape if that went down.


----------



## Steez

They have too many guards, I think it would be best to take Beasley but I guess you just take the best player in the draft. That is Rose.


----------



## BG7

The Bulls selected Rose over Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley, a player they liked so much they made trade overtures to the Heat for the second overall selection. Those were rebuffed, and the Bulls focused in on Rose.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...o-bulls-derrick-rose-nba-draft,1,557325.story


----------



## NewAgeBaller

David Stern is enjoying himself out there.. :laugh:



Here we go!! Do the right thing and take Rose, Chicago :cheers:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

The Future7 said:


> Walsh say Knicks will get their PG. I'm thinking Augustin. If not then, I hope its Bayless.


If they take Augustin with the 6th pick the fans will burn down Madison Square on live TV.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Why are the Bulls using the whole clock to pick.


----------



## Steez

*Its Official!*

With the 1st pick in the 2008 NBA Draft, the Chicago Bulls select.... DERRICK ROSE!

Rose is a BULL!!!
*No Surprise*


----------



## The Future7

Omg bulls choose rose woooo


----------



## Marcus13

Wrong pick fo Chicago, but it was expected


----------



## croco

Good choice, Chicago.


----------



## Porn Player

Man, I wish the Raptors had the number one pick in this draft! . . We totally ****ed out with winning the lottery that year. Boo 


I am excited for no apparent reason.. wooo


----------



## Steez

Marcus13 said:


> Wrong pick fo Chicago, but it was expected


YOu're right, I think they should have gone with Beasley.... now KIrk and Gordon are packing cuz they know one of them is going.


----------



## X Dah Creator

ROSEEEEEE. We all knew that now let the real draft begin. I think Gordon will stay but Hinrich will leave.


----------



## BlueBaron

The Bulls will regret not picking Beasley...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!!!!!!!!!


Bulls Take Rose!!!!!!

Miami Get Bease!!!!!


----------



## Avalanche

im one from one lol


----------



## Dee-Zy

These are the longest 5min of my life. Come on Miami!!!!!


----------



## myst

BEAST IN MIAMI!!!!


please


----------



## Steez

Beast To Mia!


----------



## Marcus13

Smart choice, didn't do anything stupid


----------



## X Dah Creator

BEASTLEY. Wade, Marion, Beasley.. Just great for my Magic..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

LOL @ the idiots who said Miami has zero interest in Beasley.


----------



## Dee-Zy

BEASE TO MIA!!!!!!!


wooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13

Calling OJ Mayo...


----------



## Avalanche

now you be a good boy and take mayo mchale


----------



## Dee-Zy

Now it will get interesting. I'm calling Mayo at 3rd


----------



## JuX

C'mon Minny, pick Mayo...


----------



## Steez

I really do not want Mayo to go to Minny.... or Seattle... or Memphis


----------



## X Dah Creator

:gopray::gopray::gopray: that Minnesota does something stupid and take someone NOT named Mayo.


----------



## Dee-Zy

MAyo and Big Al is a good tandem


----------



## Marcus13

Is that the Heat's new logo on their hat?


----------



## The Future7

Heat really had no choice but to take him. I can't wait so see if they keep him. I hope they do


----------



## myst

It's our new secondary logo.


----------



## Tragedy

I knew Riley was trying to fake Chicago out.


----------



## Steez

Damn!


----------



## X Dah Creator

This is horrible.


----------



## Marcus13

It's time for Love or Bayless or Lopez to come off the board...not sure what Seattle's going to do


----------



## Vuchato

yup... now the real fun starts... Lopez!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Mayo
no surprised here

Clips with Bayless


although it can get interesting from here....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good pick by the Wolves...


----------



## Avalanche

YEYEESSSS!!!! now keep him mchale


----------



## croco

Alright, now it's getting real interesting.


----------



## Steez

I say Lopez goes to Seattle and Love to Memphis.


----------



## The Future7

Steez said:


> I really do not want Mayo to go to Minny.... or Seattle... or Memphis


same here. I wanted him on a team that I like


----------



## Porn Player

Stupid me misunderstanding stupid info...


----------



## Diable

I'm already sick of Stephen A Smith...I just mute the tv or switch the channel when he starts acting like Derrick Rose just bought the Chicago Bulls...what a retard


----------



## croco

"We hope he matures real quickly"


----------



## MLKG

Come on Seattle, Brook Lopez isn't going to pick himself.

The 4-headed Hydra, make it happen.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Since deal didnt go down Bayless


----------



## Steez

Westbrook?
wtf?


----------



## Vuchato

Yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13

That is a REACH


----------



## croco

:laugh:


----------



## X Dah Creator

Westbrook over Bayless? I can live with it.. Hopefully Russell will produce


----------



## Diable

I didn't see Westbrook going this high...maybe Seattle has a trade in the wings.Maybe Augustin goes higher than expected because Westbrook is gone


----------



## Blue

Wow.....im surprised, but i like the westbrook pick.


----------



## JuX

.....


----------



## The Future7

Please let the knicks get Bayless. Grizzles don't mess it up please


----------



## Avalanche

Wow... trade coming i think


----------



## X Dah Creator

Bayless to Knicks! I think thats a lock unless something happens.


----------



## Blue

great pick by seattle.


----------



## Vuchato

its Love or Gordon here... I'm guessing Love but it could go either way...


----------



## Avalanche

grizz will take love IMO


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Westbrook is good, but no way is he 4th. pick good...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Love is next, they have a PG already


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Presti knows what he's doing. Westbrook reminds me too much of Watson though.


----------



## JuX

Love


----------



## Wade County

1st big suprise there...wow...

Love or Gordon to the Grizz, certaintly

Bayless to the Knicks.


----------



## thaKEAF

Got home just in time for the Grizz pick. I'm not even sure if I want to witness this.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Chan said:


> Presti knows what he's doing. Westbrook reminds me too much of Watson though.


I disliked Watson, but then again I didn't like Ridnour either. I'm just happy we got a new point.


----------



## Diable

If Westbrook doesn't work out as a point guard this is going to look like a really stupid pick...Assuming that Seattle isn't picking him for someone else.In particular Seattle is playing all out transition offense and you can't even think about that without a quality point guard who can take care of the ball reasonably well.


----------



## croco

Chan said:


> Presti knows what he's doing. Westbrook reminds me too much of Watson though.


Man, you really need to stop hating them so much. It's not the players fault that the franchise is in this situation.


----------



## Marcus13

thaKEAF said:


> Got home just in time for the Grizz pick. I'm not even sure if I want to witness this.


Depends if you're a Kevin Love fan


----------



## thaKEAF

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vuchato

damn... well, Eric Gordon is probably a Net...


----------



## JuX

JuX said:


> Love


Bingo, I'm right.


----------



## The Future7

Yesssssssss!!!! Bayless to the Knicks I hope. Please dont take Augustin!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

BEAAAAAAASSSLLLLLLLLLEYYYYYY! Thankyou Riles~ :cheers:

Interesting pick from Seattle..


----------



## X Dah Creator

back to back Bruins being picked. Where do you guys think will Brook Lopez fall to?


----------



## DANNY

NY picks bayless

clippers pick gordon

waukee picks alexander


----------



## Avalanche

4 from 5.. not goin too bad haha..

obvious pick for memphis, i actually think love will be good


----------



## Vuchato

next up, DaGa and a lot of booing...


----------



## Marcus13

Bayless seems to be the obvious choice here, with Augustine having an outside chance at it


----------



## Steez

Love is going to be a bust I think


----------



## Avalanche

surely they will take bayless

wonder where lopez will drop to, i have him at 9 for the cats


----------



## DANNY

anyone think the heat and sonics going to swap beasley and westbrook?


----------



## X Dah Creator

"anyone can throw a chest pass but can you handle a interview" i love stuart no ****


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

croco said:


> Man, you really need to stop hating them so much. It's not the players fault that the franchise is in this situation.


I don't hate them, I just know they're not good enough. Westbrook wasn't a full point in college, and chances are that he might not change. 

Memphis makes the right choice. Bayless isn't that good, or Presti would've picked him over Westbrook.


----------



## tha supes

X Dah Creator said:


> I disliked Watson, but then again I didn't like Ridnour either. I'm just happy we got a new point.


Why don't people like Ridnour? He should be our starter, and Watson needs to be removed. Anyway I like our pick of Westbrook, because it's not Lopez! Yes!


----------



## croco

If the Knicks don't take Bayless I'll be stunned.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DANNY said:


> anyone think the heat and sonics going to swap beasley and westbrook?




Not a chance...


----------



## X Dah Creator

tha supes said:


> Why don't people like Ridnour? He should be our starter. Anyway I like our pick of Westbrook, because it's not Lopez! Yes!


Acutally I liked Ridnour more than Watson for all its worth. I too felt he should have been the starter last year.


----------



## croco

Chan said:


> I don't hate them, I just know they're not good enough. Westbrook wasn't a full point in college, and chances are that he might not change.
> 
> Memphis makes the right choice. Bayless isn't that good, or Presti would've picked him over Westbrook.


That's not hard to figure out that they aren't good and won't be anytime soon, but you praised Presti in the same breath for that move which seems kind of odd to me.


----------



## Blue

gallinari or gordon


----------



## Vermillion

Well I'd rather take Bayless for the Knicks as a consolation prize over Mayo.


----------



## Marcus13

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo At That Organization


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

**** that. I wanted Gallaniari to go to Jersey.


----------



## Blue

no surprise there for NY


----------



## The Future7

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WTF I might sacrifice myself as a knick fan


----------



## Vuchato

damn... I told ya'll though... I know my ****


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LMAO at NY!...


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: wow


----------



## croco

Damn you Knicks fans.


----------



## Steez

Bayless? wtf is wrongn with the knicks


----------



## DANNY

hahahaaha NY picked the italian guy hahah what a joke they passed on bayless


----------



## croco

His father looks like Vince McMahon.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

croco said:


> That's not hard to figure out that they aren't good and won't be anytime soon, but you praised Presti in the same breath for that move which seems kind of odd to me.


Bayless isn't a sure prospect, but with Westbrook we know the defense is there. Presti makes the safe pick.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Clippers get their 2nd man Bayless... If only the Sonics had done that deal.


----------



## DANNY

so will the clippers pick bayless or will their infatuation with gordon prevent that?


----------



## HKF

Don't blame Isiah. Another wack *** Italian player.


----------



## BillyMadison

To reiterate... looks like a younger Kukoc, more athletic though. I wouldn't call him a great athlete... the kid has absolutely no elevation on his jumper and not much of a vertical. Creates very little seperation off the dribble and those are mostly against much smaller players; he is going to have a terrible time getting his shot off in the NBA, against much better athletes. He has great rotation on his ball, and he looks like a very nice outside shooter, but I'd still be concerned with him even getting open looks when he is spotting up because of his slow release and poor elevation. In half the videos he is not finishing strong towards the hoop... he gets into the lane and shoots off-balance falling away from the basket. Is he afraid of contact? That's a surefire sign of an inferior player at least in terms of athleticism. With that said he does use his hands really well when he is close to the hoop, and he really can finish well with both hands when finishing, a very good attribute... problem is I don't think he'll be able to get into the lane all too often in the NBA. Not smooth at all running the floor on the fast break, dribbles with his head down and pushes the ball way to far ahead while he is lunging (sign of a poor ball-handler) and I get nervous every time he puts the ball down, just does not have good court awareness when running the floor. I think if the kid wasn't European he'd be in the 15-30 range. I don't see him as the next European star, I think best case scenario we are looking at a marginal starter. Not impressed at all, especially if this is his highlight video.


----------



## The Future7

SMFH at the Knicks. Its so hard to root for the Knicks.


----------



## Avalanche

:laugh: what the hell


----------



## Avalanche

Bayless surely goes to LAC, great pick up for them


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Wow, Gallinari's off the board and Bayless is still on at #7! Surely LAC runs away with him?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Westbrook is so damn overrated. Easily the bust of this draft. Sonics already in the tanking process. I don't like OJ Mayo on the Wolves, I would love to seen him on Sonics.

The Madison Square crowd predictably won't like whoever they drafted anyway. They would've went easiest on Bayless.


----------



## DANNY

looks like milwakuees in a great position... with the acquisition of jefferson they dont need to go for alexander. gordon or bayless whichever will be a steal at #8


----------



## Vermillion

What.the.hell Knicks?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Argh, they had Bayless in their freakin' laps.


----------



## Marcus13

Bayless, making Gordon fall a little more? Definitely one of the two


----------



## tha supes

I think Gordon goes to the Clips


----------



## Blue

The Future7 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WTF I might sacrifice myself as a knick fan


Bayless isnt that good, Gallinari was right pick.........who did u want? Gordon?


----------



## croco

Chan said:


> Bayless isn't a sure prospect, but with Westbrook we know the defense is there. Presti makes the safe pick.


What exactly is safer about Westbrook than Bayless ? Westbrook doesn't even have a point guard handle yet.


----------



## HKF

Donnie Walsh is off to a bad start


----------



## Avalanche

Bayless would have been a better pick for NY


----------



## Diable

Wow Gordon instead of Bayless...I wonder why.


----------



## DANNY

bayless falls again but eric gordons not bad


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Bayless has to be falling for a reason.


----------



## Vuchato

not surprised... now, Bayless to Milwaukee, Augustin to Charlotte, Alexander to the Nets, Brook to the Pacers.


----------



## croco

Bayless might really fall to the Kings, lol.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Wow Bayless is going to the Bucks. lol


----------



## Marcus13

Good pick for the Clips, he's going to be a stud. Milwaukee was very high on Joe Alexander, but I can't see them continuint to pass on Bayless...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

So LAC still thinks Livingston is their man?


----------



## Blue

Eric Gordon reminds me of Charles Barkley........


----------



## tha supes

bayless to mil, with redd and rj? sounds nice...


----------



## DANNY

it's time for milwaukee to shine

by taking bayless


----------



## NewAgeBaller

NY passed on Bayless aswell, they better hope Gallinari pans out!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

I thought the Clips needed a PG


----------



## Steez

Wow, Bayless and Augustin are going to drop SO MUCH now.

Bucks have Williams and Sessions.
Bobcast have Felton.
NJ Nets have Marcus Williams.
Pacers just got TJ Ford.
So maybe Kings? and Blazers will just get better.


----------



## Avalanche

Bayless COULD drop to sactown if the bucks dont take him, cha/nj/ind all with young point guards already and other guys they have been eying off


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Wow, another team passes on Bayless.. That changes the draft board completely when someone finally picks him.


----------



## DANNY

the miwaukee bucks with the 8th pick drafts... ANTHONY RANDOLPH?


----------



## BenDengGo

bayless will lend in sactown, book it!


----------



## Vermillion

No way Bayless drops past Indiana, but I see Milwaukee grabbing him anyway.


----------



## croco

Chan said:


> So LAC still thinks Livingston is their man?


They declined the QO.


----------



## Blue

Chan said:


> So LAC still thinks Livingston is their man?


no they didn't give him the qualifying offer so he is a free agent.......Bayless must have just been extremely overrated tho..


----------



## DANNY

well atless this draft hasnt produced a rafael arajuo... YET


----------



## Vuchato

whaaaa....?


----------



## DANNY

Blue Magic said:


> no they didn't give him the qualifying offer so he is a free agent.......Bayless must have just been extremely overrated tho..


maybe his short arms scared alot of teams... he's definitely up there in terms of talent though


----------



## X Dah Creator

JOEEEEEE, I like the selection. Please no Bayless to Charlotte..... My boys already have to face Beasley, no need for Bayless.


----------



## thaKEAF

Hmm could Bayless fall to Sacramento or Portland?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

croco said:


> They declined the QO.


WTF then. What's wrong with Bayless.

And Milwaukee passes him.


----------



## DANNY

wow after acquiring jefferson they still went after alexander?


----------



## Steez

I will keep updating this because I am pretty sure Bayless and Augustin will keep dropping. 



Steez said:


> Wow, Bayless and Augustin are going to drop SO MUCH now.
> 
> Bucks have Williams and Sessions. - *DONE*
> Bobcast have Felton.
> NJ Nets have Marcus Williams.
> Pacers just got TJ Ford.
> So maybe Kings? and Blazers will just get better.


----------



## Vermillion

Oh god does Bayless drop.


----------



## croco

Lopez should be next.


----------



## Marcus13

Milwaukee has wanted him the entire time, not a surprise. Charlotte will pass on Bayless to and take Lopez


----------



## Duck

Trade for Richard Jefferson, then daft Joe Alexander? The Bucks are a lot more active than they have been in recent years.


----------



## DANNY

apology to bayless, but the cats need to go after brook lopez.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Why trade for a SF then draft a SF in the same day?


----------



## Avalanche

they were always going to take alexander


----------



## DANNY

i guess this means the bucks will hold on to mo williams


----------



## Marcus13

lol at MJ's draft history getting a little worse tonight with a Lopez pick


----------



## Avalanche

Portland fans cross your fingers.. if bayless drops, damn


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Steez said:


> I will keep updating this because I am pretty sure Bayless and Augustin will keep dropping.


Why would you keep bringing attention to the fact that you think Marcus Williams is the Nets reason for not taking a PG, while ignoring Devin Harris?


----------



## Vermillion

Pacers NEED to draft Bayless if he falls to them.


----------



## DANNY

Avalanche said:


> they were always going to take alexander


yeah but some were expecting them to change their plan when they traded for RJ

i guess it wouldnt hurt to groom alexander slowly he needs alot of work on his game


----------



## BenDengGo

lopez goes to charlotte

jersey and indian have harris and ford respectivly.

where is HKF?? hahah is boy is dropping


----------



## Duck

Will the Bobcats take Lopez? They really don't have a center and I can see an Okafor/Lopez frontcourt to be productive.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Avalanche said:


> they were always going to take alexander


Then why trade Yi for Jefferson?


----------



## Steez

Maybe take Bayless to back up Felton?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Felton is injury prone, having Bayless as a back up prolly wouldn't be a bad idea....


----------



## DANNY

thanks to bayless, DJ and marios are gonna fall too


----------



## X Dah Creator

What was I thinking Bobcats got Felton and J-Rich. Looks like Sacramento getting Bayless like everyone said. I could get used to seeing Bayless & K-Mart together.


----------



## Steez

Vermillion said:


> Pacers NEED to draft Bayless if he falls to them.


They have Ford though


----------



## croco

Milwaukee wants to win now and Alexander isn't ready to play 30 good minutes a night.


----------



## Duck

BenDengGo, You need to post more often in this thread. That way your profile shows up a few times per page.


----------



## DANNY

Steez said:


> Maybe take Bayless to back up Felton?


could happen but lopez is the perfect player to put next to okafor. it makes too much sense to pass on it


----------



## Avalanche

Another one that was a given


----------



## X Dah Creator

Avalanche said:


> Portland fans cross your fingers.. if bayless drops, damn


That'd be amazing..


----------



## Flash is the Future

Duck34234 said:


> BenDengGo, You need to post more often in this thread. That way your profile shows up a few times per page.


:yes:


----------



## Duck

Shocker. Lopez goes to NJ?


----------



## Vuchato

I knew it.

I REALLY hope we don't pass on Bayless...


----------



## croco

:eek8:


----------



## george

wow ..what about Randolph?


----------



## Marcus13

Surprise pick there, I guess NBA GM's aren't as dumb as we were thinking. They aint pickin Lopez


----------



## DANNY

OMFG wtf cats


----------



## The Future7

Big Surprise IMO. Augustine to the Bobcats?


----------



## Blue

Great Pick! Great Pick!


----------



## X Dah Creator

DJ over Bayless? Hopefully I'm not the only one who doesn't like that.


----------



## tha supes

Bayless goes to POR...watch.


----------



## Avalanche

Woah.... gonna be some serious value picks between 13-20


----------



## DANNY

wow DJ ****in augustin when there's lopez and bayless on board


----------



## Dee-Zy

Longhorns in the top 10!!!!!!

WTF pick still though...


----------



## The Future7

Bayless must be going to Indiana


----------



## Dee-Zy

Augustin >> Lopez


----------



## Avalanche

tha supes said:


> Bayless goes to POR...watch.


i really hope the kings get him.. just so portland doesnt, he'd be an insane addition to that young team


----------



## MLKG

I don't think this board has made a concencus pick correctly since Mayo went off the board.


----------



## Marcus13

NJ should take Bayless and Indiana can take Lopez...so I can laugh


----------



## gi0rdun

Nets go Anthony Randolph probzz


----------



## Duck

Having watched Jameer Nelson, I know first hand how tough it is as a fan to watch the bigger NBA PGs push around your team's 1-man.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

WTF!!! Bobcats need to eliminate the franchise. Jordan has lost his mofo mind. I just don't understand....

The face of the draft has changed. Lopez and Bayless are dropping like Dipset mixtapes


----------



## Steez

Bayless to KIngs I think.... Lopez to NJ.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

croco said:


> Milwaukee wants to win now and Alexander isn't ready to play 30 good minutes a night.


Not sure why. The Bucks are nowhere near contending.


----------



## Steez

Lopez.... you have to...


----------



## BenDengGo

ha aha

will do friend! 

bayless' t-rex arms hurts him a lot in this draft.

lopez could be a good fit in indiana.


----------



## Steez

Yep.


----------



## Marcus13

NJ takes two critical losses in one day


----------



## Duck

Good value pick for the Nets, good fit too.


----------



## croco

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Not sure why. The Bucks are nowhere near contending.


Most teams aren't, but they want to make the playoffs.


----------



## Avalanche

good pick for Jersey IMO


----------



## croco

Still no trade btw :whoknows:


----------



## Steez

Bird as said the Pacers need a PG, they got Ford though and they still have Tinsley.


----------



## Vuchato

Boone, Yi, SWat, Krstic?, Diop?, now Brook? I wanted Bayless


----------



## X Dah Creator

I like this pick for the Nets.


----------



## Blue

And.........the Nets select select another twin who will bust in 3-4 years(member the collins twins lol) :lol:


----------



## Vermillion

MLKG said:


> I don't think this board has made a concencus pick correctly since Mayo went off the board.


Without checking, Joe Alexander / Eric Gordon?


----------



## Avalanche

Yi/Lopez/Williams/Krstic

could be a nice frontline in a few years


----------



## X Dah Creator

Blue Magic said:


> And.........the Nets select select another twin who will bust in 3-4 years(member the collins twins lol) :lol:


eeeee not the collins twins!!


----------



## Tooeasy

not a bad pick. harris/carter/yi/kristic/lopez does't look to intimidating but they'll have great length in the frontcourt and be able to run a decent half court offense.


----------



## BenDengGo

guessing, jordon to indiana


----------



## MLKG

Brook Lopez wants to go surfing with you brah.


----------



## Vermillion

Ok Pacers....GRAB Bayless!!!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Vuchato said:


> Boone, Yi, SWat, Krstic?, Diop?, now Brook? I wanted Bayless


Yeah, they should have picked Bayless. No team should have that many poor frontcourt players.


----------



## Steez

Bayless is going to the Pacers... wow. I really wanted him to go to Sac town.


----------



## Marcus13

Thats taking the BPA, Nothing else


----------



## HKF

Bayless is clean boy.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

The nets have so much flexibility with the Lopez picks. They gon be hot on the phone lines now.


----------



## Vuchato

Avalanche said:


> Yi/Lopez/Williams/Krstic
> 
> could be a nice frontline in a few years


and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE!

well, at least Bayless didn't last to Portland. That would've made me real mad.


----------



## Duck

Anthony Randolph to the Kings.


----------



## HKF

I love the pick because it's not New York or the Clippers. This guy is going to be eating into TJ Ford's minutes by year two.


----------



## croco

Amazing two days for the Pacers.


----------



## BenDengGo

somewhere HKF is crying.

i would have liked to see bay in portland.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Bayless looks mad. Watch dude be like Gilbert and blow up.


----------



## MLKG

Who is going to trade for Tinsley?

Portland? 

Never mind, I forgot.... they don't want anybody who has been spoiled by another team.


----------



## Diable

I wouldn't be surprised if the Bobcats took Augustin to trade him.Or it's possible that they might trade Raymond Felton instead.I like him at nine though.He's going to be a pretty good player and they need a backup point.If he turns out to be better than Raymond that's okay with me too.Now someone needs to take Hibbert before we get to 20


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

YES!!!...Thank you Bird!


----------



## Vermillion

As someone who just recently jumped into the Pacers bandwagon, this is a very,very good pick for them and I'm glad they didn't pass him up.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Thank you Pacers for not allowing Bayless to go to the Blazers. They are already capable of doing some damage in the West.


----------



## t1no

The Nets are so lucky to get Lopez, just what they need.


----------



## gi0rdun

Nets go pick Robin Lopez next!


----------



## Marcus13

Alexander is the BPA IMO, but he may fall here because of his weight


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

MLKG said:


> Who is going to trade for Tinsley?
> 
> Portland?
> 
> Never mind, I forgot.... they don't want anybody who has been spoiled by another team.


Isiah Thomas has already called to ask about Tinsley, only to realize he doesn't control a team anymore.


----------



## Vuchato

Diable said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Bobcats took Augustin to trade him.Or it's possible that they might trade Raymond Felton instead.I like him at nine though.He's going to be a pretty good player and they need a backup point.If he turns out to be better than Raymond that's okay with me too.Now someone needs to take Hibbert before we get to 20


supposedly, Brown wanted him, while MJ wanted Westbrook.


----------



## Avalanche

hmm... Maybe should have waited and traded jermaine for something else

good value pick though


----------



## The Future7

Nice pick for the Pacers. I really hope he gets so good minutes though. How will the Pacers rid themselves of Tinsley. It seems impossible.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Brooke Lopez to New Jersey. Does this mean that they're going to try and land her sister Robin and lure LeBron in 2010 with some hawt twincest action?


----------



## HKF

BenDengGo said:


> somewhere HKF is crying.
> 
> i would have liked to see bay in portland.


Why would I be crying? You are a poster who is never in this forum. I actually don't have a problem with Bayless in Indiana.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Who?


----------



## Duck

The hell....!?!?


----------



## Avalanche

ehmunro said:


> Brooke Lopez to New Jersey. Does this mean that they're going to try and land her sister Robin and lure LeBron in 2010 with some hawt twincest action?


lol


----------



## george

Jason Thompson???????????????????????????????????////


----------



## gi0rdun

What a normal name.


----------



## Vuchato

well, I was right with a big surprise big man to the Kings. Just wrong one.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Lopez to Jersey, Krstic done?


----------



## Balzac

I thought Alexander would've gone by now. Also surprised Bayless went as late as 11th.


----------



## DANNY

jason thompson?


----------



## croco

Well, the Kings still don't understand that they need to rebuild it seems. Thompson will be a career backup.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Chan said:


> Lopez to Jersey, Krstic done?


When Josh Boone gets significant PT over you, aren't you already done?


----------



## Steez

Brandon Rush still there.
Good pick up for Blazers.... they get better and younger.


----------



## Duck

Jeff Van Gundy: Petries have experience drafting skills and versitility

Spencer Hawes is skilled and versitile?


----------



## Vermillion

LOL at Kings.


----------



## Steez

Rush to Blazers... I think.


----------



## HKF

Duck34234 said:


> Jeff Van Gundy: Petries have experience drafting skills and versitility
> 
> Spencer Hawes is skilled and versitile?


Hawes is a better player than you think.


----------



## croco

Duck34234 said:


> Jeff Van Gundy: Petries have experience drafting skills and versitility
> 
> Spencer Hawes is skilled and versitile?


He likes teams that are not tanking, can't blame him for that, but it's not always a good strategy in the NBA. Mediocrity gets your franchise nowhere in this league.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

mqtcelticsfan said:


> When Josh Boone gets significant PT over you, aren't you already done?


So Krstic never recovered from the ACL tear.


----------



## Duck

Steez said:


> Brandon Rush still there.
> Good pick up for Blazers.... they get better and younger.


I know, I was really praying for the Magic to get him, even as early as the start of last year's NCAA season. And it looked like Brandon could almost slip to the Magic a few weeks ago, but some of the GMs caught on and he's moved up on the boards.


----------



## Wade County

Jason Thompson?

Wow...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Duck34234 said:


> Jeff Van Gundy: Petries have experience drafting skills and versitility
> 
> Spencer Hawes is skilled and versitile?


He is. His rebounding is the best part of his game right now, and that was his weakness coming into the draft.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Kings trying their best to return to the 90's


----------



## Vuchato

mqtcelticsfan said:


> When Josh Boone gets significant PT over you, aren't you already done?


Boone is pretty good, he'll probably get 12/10 next year or so, with good D.


----------



## Vuchato

Rudy's gonna be pissed...


----------



## Steez

Yep, Rush it is.


----------



## BenDengGo

HKF said:


> Why would I be crying? You are a poster who is never in this forum. I actually don't have a problem with Bayless in Indiana.


sorry may be i was to harsh.

i'm in this forum everyday, i just read since i cant comment those players since i dont havr ncaa coverage.


----------



## Avalanche

at 12... really?


----------



## Marcus13

Portland just got a bit better. They're going to be gooooood


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Portland has many clips in that rifle


----------



## Avalanche

another solid young guy for the blazers


----------



## Hibachi!

****ing Indiana SCREWED us... What the hell do they need another small guard for? What a bunch of *******s... Then we draft THOMPSON?! Ugh...


----------



## Vermillion

I thought they should have taken a chance on Randolph, but decent pick.

Brandon squared!!


----------



## jmk

mqtcelticsfan said:


> When Josh Boone gets significant PT over you, aren't you already done?


Bone put up 8 and 7 in only 25 mpg. You're done!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Can the Blazers afford Baron Davis next year? That'd be epic.


----------



## Blue

giordun said:


> Nets go pick Robin Lopez next!


Lol, the bad twin is always a bust. If the nets pick him i will just have to laugh.


----------



## Duck

Anthony Randolph + Brendan Wright = BIGGEST FRONTCOURT EVER!


----------



## Vuchato

wow, I thought it'd be Greene here. Good pick here, though.


----------



## HKF

Randolph is a weak pick. Why take him when you got Brandan Wright? This guy is not going to be good for years.


----------



## Marcus13

The Suns were very interested in the other Lopez but I just can't see it...


----------



## Avalanche

my mock has been obliterated lol


----------



## croco

Live Discussion to be continued here: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...cial-2008-nba-draft-thread-picks-15-30-a.html


----------



## zagsfan20

Reports out of Portland is that we are trading Rush and Jarrett Jack for Bayless.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Randolph isn't that bad in Nellie's system. Just run the floor and keep focused on D.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

jmk said:


> Bone put up 8 and 7 in only 25 mpg. You're done!


Leon Powe put up 8 and 4 in 14 mpg.


----------



## croco

zagsfan20 said:


> Reports out of Portland is that we are trading Rush and Jarrett Jack for Bayless.


I hope not for the sake of the NBA.


----------



## Balzac

Robin Lopez, ugh.


----------



## Steez

Shaq is done.


----------



## Diable

crap.I was hoping hibbert would go and lopez would be there at 20


----------



## croco

croco said:


> Live Discussion to be continued here: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...cial-2008-nba-draft-thread-picks-15-30-a.html


Quick reminder :whistling:


----------



## chocolove

Whats up with the lack of trades? I thought there would of been 6 already.


----------



## zagsfan20

croco said:


> I hope not for the sake of the NBA.


Yep its Bayless and Diogu for Jack and Rush.


----------



## HKF

Unbelievable. Four of my favorite players in Portland in Oden, Roy, Aldridge and Bayless. WTF?


----------



## Vermillion

Can I spout some profanities? Because damn the Pacers...

Oh well.


----------



## STUCKEY!

That was the stupidest deal. PAcers are so god damn stupid.


----------



## zagsfan20

STUCKEY! said:


> That was the stupidest deal. PAcers are so god damn stupid.


yeah, not so sure what they were thinking.


----------



## Avalanche

Pacers lucked out with Bayless sliding then just turn it into improving the blazers... wtf


----------



## Tragedy

Isiah is oft criticised, but come on - Bird is just as terrible if not worse.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Why do the blazers continue to get better and better? This isn't fair.


----------



## E.H. Munro

We have our second "What the ****le doodle doo was he thinking?" moment of the draft. Danny Ferry continues to show his critics that he's every bit as good a GM as he was a player.


----------



## ballocks

seattle has six picks?!?! sheesh. had no idea. something tells me they won't come to camp with six rooks (they'll come with seven).

peace


----------



## Priest

WTF arthur to the trailblazers now?!?!


----------



## afobisme

is it me or does brooke lopez look like a 7'0 kfed?


----------

